# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Песни авиаторов

## А.Мельников

Ищется текст песни из фильма "Потому что люблю". Там есть такие слова:
Небо наша работа, а наш дом на земле.

----------


## Евген

Посмотрите здесь:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/
Удачи.

----------


## А.Мельников

Попробовал по поиску. Нет там такой.

----------


## Фрязино

У меня есть книга Ю. Бирюкова "Всегда на страже. Рассказы о песнях" (1988). В ней рассказывается об истории создания советских военных песен, об авторах, первых исполнителях и т.п., приведены ноты.
Там есть и рассказы о песнях "Все выше", "Лети, стальная эскадрилья", "Мы люди большого полета".
Если нужно, могу вам оттуда отсканировать текст.

----------

